# Wiring at 24V system for trolling motor



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I just bought a Minn Kota 70lb thrust motor and I need to wire up a 24V system.. I’m no electrician but, it can’t be too hard, I just want to make sure I’m doing it right.

Here’s what I got.

When I bought my Excel boat, I had the plant install a trolling motor mount on the bow of the boat and wire it back to the battery box, it’s just 1 positive and 1 negative. 
When I install the motor, the trolling motor mount on my boat has an adapter I can plug the motor in and I’m ready to go.

However, I have a 24V motor so, iv drawn a diagram to the way I understand it and am wondering if what I have drawn up is correct??

Taking the pre-wired mount/ cables and connecting the positive to battery #1 and connecting the negative to battery #2 and then taking a pigtail and finishing the circuit by connecting Neg #1 to Pos #2 as shown in the diagram I have drawn, then plugging my trolling motor into the pre mounted bracket (also indicated on the diagram)

Correct??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you have it for wiring in series instead of a parallel, similar to a 6v golf cart batteries in a 12v system https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1073/9770/files/24v_wiring.png


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> However, I have a 24V motor so, iv drawn a diagram to the way I understand it and am wondering if what I have drawn up is correct??Correct??


My brain hurts looking at your picture with the two batteries facing opposite ways... but yes, thats correct.

You tie Negative on battery A to Positive on battery B. Then hook your motor positive lead to Positive on Battery A, the motors negative lead to the negative on battery B.

**DO PUT A FUSE OR BREAKER IN THE LOOP**

I've had good luck with these, I order them in 5 packs:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/In-Line-Ca...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I think you have it for wiring in series instead of a parallel, similar to a 6v golf cart batteries in a 12v system https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1073/9770/files/24v_wiring.png


If you wire in parallel it's still a 12V system but with double the amp hours. I need the 24V system


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> > However, I have a 24V motor so, iv drawn a diagram to the way I understand it and am wondering if what I have drawn up is correct??Correct??
> ...


I noticed that after I finished my drawing, but I couldn't erase permanent marker, I even tried! I figured you guys would understand..

Where, within the circuit can I wire in the fuse? Anywhere?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ya, got the colors right.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, you got it right. Two 12 volt batteries wired in series is 24volts, same amps. Two 12volt batteries wired in parallel, same volts, twice the amps. Easy peasy.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Place your fuse anywhere within the + line close to the battery. That way you wont blow your wiring inside the motor.


----------

